# Trivia 1/25



## luckytrim (Jan 25, 2019)

trivia 1/25
DID YOU KNOW...
If all the tracks in the NYC subway system were laid out in  one line, that
track would run from NYC to Chicago.

1. If you heard someone described as being "puckish", what  would you expect
them to be like?
2. Fill in the Blank ;
Oxygen is the _______ element on the periodic table. (Looking  for a number)
3. Who played the role of Miguel Álvarez in the 1993  award-winning film
"Philadelphia"?
4. In Australia, what is known as "the race that stops a  nation"?
5. What animal's scientific name is Ursus  maritimus?
6. The Agatha Christie work, 'And Then There Were None' is  known by another
title as well; what is it ?
7. Which reindeer doesn't get mentioned in 'The Night Before  Christmas'?
8. To what country must I travel to climb the Matterhorn  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Samuel Langhorne Clemens, better known as Mark Twain, joined  the Union Army
during the Civil War, but deserted after just two weeks of  active duty.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Annoyingly Playful
2. - 8th
3.  Antonio Banderas
4. the Melbourne Cup
5. Polar Bear
6. 'Ten Little Indians'
7. Rudolph
8. Switzerland

CRAP !!
The facts are there, except for one ; He joined the  Confederate Army, only
to desert after just two weeks.
He escaped to California.
All of his life, he suffered criticism for his desertion, from  veterans of
both sides.


----------

